# Pudd2 and others - Where in Abruzzo?



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

I mention Pudd2 because he seems to have to much experience and offers to many helpful suggestions, please I would love to hear from everyone.

I am looking at properties in Abruzzo on the internet, primarily due to budget constraints. Which villages, towns, cities do you all like? I'd like to hear all about where you live (even if not Abruzzo) and what you like and don't like about it. I'm dying for long, chatty messages about life in Italy from you guys!

Does everyone have internet connection there? I read somewhere that you can sometimes get connected to British cable so you can watch their programming. Is Italian programming awful? 

Are you scared to death to drive, or have you gotten used to it? I remember once when my bf and I were driving out of Rome, we realized we had made a wrong move, so when we saw the coast was clear, we made a U-turn and parked on the shoulder on the other side of the road. Well, you would have thought we blew up a bomb or something. After a hair raising drive through Rome, where no one seemed to obey any traffic signs or laws, our little U-turn caused every single person driving by to gesture and honk at us. We were stunned, bemused and mystified. Still don't know what we did so wrong. It was pretty funny.

Does anyone live in a smaller town? How does that suit you? Anyone in the country? Anyone doing some gardening? How about growing olives or making wine?

Thank you for answering, if you have the time!

Julie


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

busy right now getting ready for guists ariving to spend a few days in pardise but latter i will post guests ariving now better go


----------



## Poolajet (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I live 1km from a small town near to the gran sasso range of mountains. I have an olive grove with approximately 50 trees and get around 30 litres of oil each year. I have created a garden with flowers vegetables etc planting a lot of trees around the perimeter of my land. I have no problems with driving dspite being in my seventies and driving a right hand drive car the motorists in my part of abruzzo (north) are no different from anyone I experienced in the uk i.e. some are good some are bad. the scenery is beautiful the summers are marvellous. I have broadband and wifi without any problems so to conclude I am very pleased with my life in abruzzo and have been here for 7 years.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Poolajet said:


> Thanks!


wel here goes please read between the liunes as iam dislexik 

abruzzo is a vast area that changes form one region to another thewre are regions were if i was given two houses to repair and sel or flip as youy say i would refuse as i would never sell them , reson bad roads land bslides eathquake foult line having said that i have been a builder all my live and could restore them but whats the point b

look at cheap houses with suspicion why are they cheap why dont the locals want them when we first came here 11 years ago we were shown houses and if thgey needed a new roof it will cost you tuppence hapeny we were told but bknowing what i know now it was sales talk the best areas have the highest prices but look about and you wil find what you want my prioritys were airport close good roads good hospitals good views sea close x nature close have i found it yes was i clever no just lucky


----------

